# Leise AIO



## Jkei (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Nachdem ich nun sehr lange verschiedenste Berichte gelesen habe und nun ein wenig durch den Wind bin versuche ich es hier.
Ich möchte gerne eine AIO Wasserkühlung in mein Be Quiet Silent Base 601 ( Ryzen7 3700x) bauen.
Es soll eine 360 mm AIO werden. Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag. Wichtig wärer mir das die Pumpe  sehr leise ist und am besten regelbar.
Die Lüfter kann man ja tauschen.
Grüße


----------



## EddyBaldon (2. Februar 2021)

ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 360
Gerade verbaut. Faktisch out of the box geräuschlos und auch unter Vollast nicht mehr als ein Säuseln.
Regeln tue ich alle Lüfter und Pumpen mit dem Argus Monitor, da man dort auch Gehäuselüfter an die GPU-Temp  koppeln kann,


----------



## purzelpaule (2. Februar 2021)

Ja mit Arctic Liquid 2 kann man nichts falsch machen.... gibt keine die so leise und gleichzeitig so stark ist.. keine! Alle Anderen sind  entweder laut und kühl, oder leise und wärmer.... nicht Umsonst auch hier bei PCGH die Empfehlung

Habe selbst die 240er und die ist praktisch unhörbar und dabei extrem Leistungsstark...


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2021)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> Ja mit Arctic Liquid 2 kann man nichts falsch machen.... gibt keine die so leise und gleichzeitig so stark ist.. keine!


Ist aber schon gewagt was du behauptest, denn wie viele hast du schon verbauen können?!
Die AIO wird sicherlich auch gut sein.

Für mich würde nur die AIO von Alpahcool infrage kommen.
Weil...

Ist erweiterbar und kann so mit zusätzlichen Radiatoren und GPU-Block ausgebaut werden.
Anschlüsse und Schlauch sind mit Anschraubanschlüsse dran und so können Schläuche und Anschlüsse jederzeit leicht ausgetauscht werden.
Füllport um destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen zu können, da mit der Zeit immer etwas verdunstet.
Pumpe so leise das nicht heruntergeregelt werden muss.
Pumpe kann ein weiteren Radiator + GPU-Block mit bedienen und ist daher stark genug
Alle Teile sind als Ersatzteile zu haben, so das wenn doch mal was defekt geht, nicht die komplette AIO in dem Mülleimer landen muss.
Radiator aus Kupfer und nicht aus Alu was bei den "anderen starken AIOs" immer der Fall ist.
Schöne D-RGBs an Lüfter und Kühler
Die Pumpe ist so leise das als ich sie austestete und provisorisch an einem Lüfteranschluss dran hatte ich in der Hand gehalten weder eine Vibration spüren konnte, noch konnte ich was hören. Ich musste seitlich ins Sichtfenster der Pumpe schauen um überhaupt die Pumpe drehen sehen zu können.


----------



## purzelpaule (2. Februar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist aber schon gewagt was du behauptest, denn wie viele hast du schon verbauen können?!
> Die AIO wird sicherlich auch gut sein.
> 
> ….


Nein, aber umfassend durch diverse Test und Testseiten gelesen... Es gibt sicher welche die genauso leise sind, aber die verlieren dann bei der Kühlleistung gegen Arctic und es gibt auch welche die genauso kühl sind, die sind dann aber stets lauter...
Auszug PCGH:
"Am Vorgänger des Artic Liquid Freezer II gab und gibt es nur drei Kritikpunkte: Die Pumpe war auf Mainboards hörbar (und nicht für Drosselung freigegeben), der Radiator war extrem dick und vor allem wird die Liquid Freezer I seit Monaten nicht mehr angeboten. *Bei Kühlleistung, Lüfterlautheit und Preis setzt sie aber bis heute den Maßstab für Kompaktwasserkühlungen. *Der Nachfolger hält dieses Niveau und beseitigt alle Kritikpunkte. *Dabei ist diese Wakü die leiseste, günstigste und am besten kühlende.* "


----------



## Anthropos (2. Februar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Für mich würde nur die AIO von Alpahcool infrage kommen.


Kann das bestätigen. Hatte die 420er Eisbaer verbaut und noch mit einem 240er-Radi erweitert. Gerade die Modularität fand ich super und die sehr leise Pumpe. Kühlleistung war natürlich sehr gut!

Die AIO von Arctic kenne ich nicht aus eigener Verwendung. Sie soll aber sehr gut sein.
Wovor ich abraten kann ist:
Aorus Liquid Cooler 360
Leistungsschwache und laute Lüfter. Laute Pumpe. Durch Display (hat schon was für sich) total überteuert.


----------



## psalm64 (2. Februar 2021)

Ich habe eine NZXT Z73. Die Pumpe ist für mich im idle auch nicht hörbar, die X73 sollte technisch gleich sein bis auf das Display, meine ich. Aber ich habe die Pumpe auch nicht mit default-Einstellungen in Betrieb. Zu den Lüftern kann ich nichts sagen, die habe ich ersetzt. (Vermutlich durch lautere... )
Und wenn die Post abgeht, dann wird die Pumpe schon hörbar, wenn man drauf achtet. Aber im idle ist sie schön leise (wenn man sie im idle nicht auf default hat sondern weiter runterregelt).



IICARUS schrieb:


> von Alpahcool infrage kommen.


Auf jeden Fall Top, wegen Kupfer Radi z.B. - Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber ich wollte halt gerne mit Display...  Und 6 Jahre Granantie, da dachte ich mir, da kann mit der NZXT auch nicht viel falsch machen, trotz Alu.

Also das finde ich noch einen wichtigen Unterschied zwischen NZXT und der Arctic. Die Garantie (6 zu 2 Jahre) ist da schon sehr unterschiedlich, dafür ist die NZXT halt auch "ein bischen" teurer.


----------



## Jkei (2. Februar 2021)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Die Arctic Hat sehr viele gute Bewertungen. Die NZXT sieht schon sehr hübsch aus aber für 100 Euro weniger eine gleichgute/bessere zu bekommen ist halt schon ein Wort.
Die Alphacool macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Das erweiterbare wäre mir nicht so wichtig falls ich mir irgendwann eine Custom Loop gönne wir ehh alles neu gemacht : ). Deswegen werd ich mir mal die Arctic bestellen.
Danke für die schnelle und gute Beratung.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2021)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Top, wegen Kupfer Radi z.B. - Hatte ich auch überlegt, aber ich wollte halt gerne mit Display...


Mit einer ALC AIO habe ich mal ein Temperatursensor zwischen Anschluss und Radiator selbst dran gebaut und so nicht nur die Wassertemperatur auslesen können, sondern zusammen mit einem Quadro von Aquacomputer schön die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln können. Solch ein Umbau ist aber nur mit Alphacool möglich, weil alles modular aufgebaut ist.

Danach konnte ich als Display die Aquasuite von Aquacomputer mit nutzen.
Sieht bei mir z.B. so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder etwas ausführlicher so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist dann selbst mit einer AIO auf dieselbe Weise möglich, weil dann die Aquasuite genutzt werden kann.
Kostenpunkt für Temperatursensor + Steuerung sind 49 Euro. Möchtest du noch wissen was für ein Durchfluss vorhanden ist, kann auch sogar ein Durchflusssensor zwischen gebaut werden.

Wie bereits geschrieben ist hier alles Modular aufgebaut und kann sogar ohne die Schnellkupplungen jederzeit selbst umgebaut werden. Mein Sohn hat nun auch von solch einer AIO ganz auf custom Wakü umgebaut und hat die zwei Radiatoren dazu übernehmen können. Normalerweise hätte er auch den Kühler mit übernehmen können, aber aus optischen Gründen da ehe eine separate Pumpe verbaut wurde kam ein neuer Kühler mit darauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Grunde hätte er sich nur den GPU-Kühler + Schlauch und Anschlüsse kaufen können und einfach die ALC AIO noch damit einbinden können. Den zweiten Radiator hatte er bereits mit der AIO erweitert gehabt.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2021)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> Nein, aber umfassend durch diverse Test und Testseiten gelesen... Es gibt sicher welche die genauso leise sind, aber die verlieren dann bei der Kühlleistung gegen Arctic


Mit derselben Radiatoren Größe gibt es keinen großen Unterschied, weil Prozessoren sich schwer kühlen lassen und am Ende der Prozessor am größeren Hebel sitzt. Klar wird es Unterschiede geben, aber die Fallen nicht groß aus. Unterschiede können auch die unterschiedlichen verbauten Lüfter ausmachen und da hat Arctic gute Lüfter mit verbaut die auch gerne mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung mit verbaut werden. Aber die Kühlleistung wird sich verschlechtern, sobald der Kühler anfängt  zu gammeln, denn ALU im Kreislauf lässt Kupfer oxidieren und der Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit kann dieses nur rauszögern und nicht gänzlich verhindern. Dadurch verstopfen mit der Zeit die Lamellen und der Durchfluss und die Kühlleistung wird dadurch abnehmen.

Dieses Problem haben so ziemlich alle AIOs, weil die Hersteller immer noch Radiatoren aus Aluminium verbauen. Einzige Ausnahme ist Alphacool, da sie Teile aus dem custom Bereich verbauen. AIOs sind im Grunde auch Wegwerfprodukte, da sie sich kaum bis gar nicht Warten und reparieren lassen.


----------



## purzelpaule (2. Februar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit derselben Radiatoren Größe gibt es keinen großen Unterschied, weil Prozessoren sich schwer kühlen lassen und am Ende der Prozessor am größeren Hebel sitzt. Klar wird es Unterschiede geben, aber die Fallen nicht groß aus. Unterschiede können auch die unterschiedlichen verbauten Lüfter ausmachen und da hat Arctic gute Lüfter mit verbaut die auch gerne mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung mit verbaut werden. Aber die Kühlleistung wird sich verschlechtern, sobald der Kühler anfängt  zu gammeln, denn ALU im Kreislauf lässt Kupfer oxidieren und der Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit kann dieses nur rauszögern und nicht gänzlich verhindern. Dadurch verstopfen mit der Zeit die Lamellen und der Durchfluss und die Kühlleistung wird dadurch abnehmen.
> 
> Dieses Problem haben so ziemlich alle AIOs, weil die Hersteller immer noch Radiatoren aus Aluminium verbauen. Einzige Ausnahme ist Alphacool, da sie Teile aus dem custom Bereich verbauen. AIOs sind im Grunde auch Wegwerfprodukte, da sie sich kaum bis gar nicht Warten und reparieren lassen.


Niedriger Preis, Top Leistung, 5 Jahre Garantie.... kann man immernoch wechseln... Kenne Leute die haben ihre AIo schon 7,  8 Jahre im Dauereinsatz ohne Probs (auch Alu)


----------



## Shinna (3. Februar 2021)

Erweiterbare Alphacool vs. Liquid Freezer II

Da sollte man sich die Frage stellen WILL ich überhaupt mal erweitern. Wenn man das mit Ja beantwortet sollte man sich in der Folge fragen, ob man nicht direkt mit einer "kleinen Custom" anfängt. Ansonsten macht es keinen Sinn etwas zu kaufen nur weil man zukünftig "könnte".

Liquid Freezer II vs andere nonmodulare AIOs

Die LF II schneidet bei allen mir bekannten Tech Seiten(u.a. GamersNexus die sehr viel Testaufwand betreiben) am Ende am besten ab. Klar ich kann mir ne EVGA kaufen. Deren Lüfter mit 3000u/Min laufen. Die Kühlleistung ist besser aber dafür hab ich nen Helikopter unterm Schreibtisch.  Ich kann mir nee Kraken kaufen. Kostet knapp das doppelte. Die Kühlleistung ist etwas schlechter aber hat nen fancy Display auf der Pumpe.

Wenn man eine AIO sucht die ihren Job macht. Dabei leise UND günstig ist kommt man an der LF II kaum vorbei. Praktisch ist auch der kleine VRM Kühler an der Pumpe. Luftkühler haben ja auch den kleinen Vorteil, dass sie die VRM indirekt etwas mit kühlen im Gegensatz zu AIOs. Auch hier kann die LF II punkten. Der 40mm Lüfter ist kein Gimmick sondern sorgt in der Tat für leicht bessere VRM Temps im Vergleich zu anderen AIOs.


----------



## psalm64 (3. Februar 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Wenn man eine AIO sucht die ihren Job macht. Dabei leise UND günstig ist kommt man an der LF II kaum vorbei. [...] Der 40mm Lüfter ist kein Gimmick sondern sorgt in der Tat für leicht bessere VRM Temps im Vergleich zu anderen AIOs.


Mh, also alle Tests die ich gelesen/gesehen habe (PCGH/HardwareLuxx/Gamers Nexus meine ich mich zu erinnern, nagelt mich nicht drauf fest) haben so etwas ausgesagt wie: Wenn sich eh Luft durchs Gehäuse bewegt, braucht es das nicht. Ja alle haben gesagt, das es ein paar Grad bringt, aber mehr auch nicht. So lange man nicht totales OC betreibt und die VRMs zum kochen bringt, ist der praktische Nutzen mit oder ohne den Lüfter also wohl nahe null, oder? (Und wer das schafft, nutzt wohl eher eine Custom-WaKü und keine AiO, oder?)


----------



## Zerstoerermichl (3. Februar 2021)

Hey hatte eine Corsair https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...id-CPU-Coolers/p/CW-9060031-WW#tab-tech-specs
Ultra leise höhrt man kaum vorallem beim Zocken!

Lg


----------



## Jkei (4. Februar 2021)

Corsair habe ich leider bei verschiedenen Produkten schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht , deswegen ist die von Anfang an keine Option gewesen.
Ich kann ja mal bercihten wie das mit dem LF II läuft.
Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Anregungen.


----------



## Jkei (5. Februar 2021)

So nach dem Einbau ist mir noch was eingefallen. Kann ich die Pumpe über meinen Lüfterregler am Gehäuse (be Quiet Silent base 601) steuern?? Müsste ja funktionieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Februar 2021)

Die Pumpe verbaucht um einiges mehr als ein Lüfter. Ich weiß nicht wieviel die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuse veträgt, daher würde ich da sim zweifelsfall nicht machen.

 Steuer das übers MB und zwar per PWM wie von Arctic vorgesehen!


----------

